# ODNR talks Grouse



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Division of Wildlife's Mark Wiley, Ohio ruffed Grouse biologist, gets us ready for the season tomorrow with hour long interview. Stream it from 5-6am or 8-9am Saturday > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Is there any way possibly to listen to this in a podcast if I missed it when it was live?


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I will post it tonight, late.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

2nd that I missed it as well. Would like to hear a podcast. Where can I find it


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I did make a podcast of it. Look for the OGF thread about it, above this one, dated 10/14.


----------

